#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  What are the differences between IoTA and Bitcoin?

## Bhavya

As much as I know IoTA is crypto technology that stands for Internet of Things Applications which allows digital transactions between IoT devices. So I would like to know how does it different from bitcoin. Can you guys tell me what are the differences between Bitcoin and IoTA?

----------

